# Parker Vise Repair?



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Nov 19, 2019)

I got a great deal on some vises recently. One is a Charles Parker 87.

The part in question is the handle. The screw is loose in the ball end. Fare from coming out but loose. I am considering drilling and pinning.  

What does everyone think? I’m afraid if I v it out and just braze it it will just crack again because it is loose in the ball.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 19, 2019)

The ball ends were cast over the screw,  which has a squished down portion to key it into the ball. You might be able to boil it in caustic to clean oil out of it, blow it out, and use Loctite to take up the looseness.


----------



## jwmay (Nov 19, 2019)

I think brazing would work well. I’m not against the loctite idea either.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Nov 19, 2019)

Thanks for the sound suggestions fellas. Here is a pick of the vise after a little love. Just the handle left to sort.


----------



## tq60 (Nov 19, 2019)

Low temperature stuff...

If good flux is available it can be filled with solder.

Brass is higher temperature so heat may be issue.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Nov 20, 2019)

benmychree said:


> The ball ends were cast over the screw,  which has a squished down portion to key it into the ball. You might be able to boil it in caustic to clean oil out of it, blow it out, and use Loctite to take up the looseness.



I think I'm going to give this approach a go. So you think boiling it in some vinegar will clean it out well enough?


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 20, 2019)

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> Thanks for the sound suggestions fellas. Here is a pick of the vise after a little love. Just the handle left to sort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful vise and restoration! I'm looking fwd to seeing what kind of Loctite and how good it works. 

One question, how does the vise attach to the bench, I don't see any mount holes?


----------



## mikey (Nov 20, 2019)

C-Bag said:


> One question, how does the vise attach to the bench, I don't see any mount holes?



Some Parker vises used a stud underneath the vise that allowed it to be bolted to a table/bench. I suspect that is the case here.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Nov 20, 2019)

mikey is right about the way the vise mounts. Ill get some pics up.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Nov 20, 2019)

mikey is right about the way the vise mounts. Ill get some pics up.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 20, 2019)

It is a very cool and unusual vise. Not that I'm some kind of vise expert but I've never seen one like that. Is it a special use vise?


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Nov 20, 2019)

C-Bag said:


> It is a very cool and unusual vise. Not that I'm some kind of vise expert but I've never seen one like that. Is it a special use vise?



Not sure that it’s original use was specific to anything. Here is a pic of the bottom. The stud in there is temporary. I’ll make something nice for it.


----------



## mikey (Nov 20, 2019)

C-Bag, that there is a Combination Pipe Vise. See those small holes on the side of the jaws? There were hardened and tempered pipe jaws that fit under the main jaws, and pins held the pipe jaws in place. Parker vises were considered the premier vises in the US at a time when a lot of top line vises were still being made. A vise like this one here probably sold for about $24.00 in the 1930's, which is the equivalent of about $400.00 today; they were not cheap back then. By the 1930's, they were made from ductile cast iron, not grey cast iron, so they were tough! Two things distinguished Parker vises - they allowed superb access to the work piece and they had a spring loaded set screw that pushed against the side of the handle; this prevented the handle from dropping when you let it go and save many a pinched hand.

My Parker vise was made in the early 1940's and the vise jaws are still tight and even across their width. The jaws were made from "Jessop" tool steel, hardened and tempered and held in place by tapered pins. They used a square thread on the vise lead screw so it opens and closes very quickly, yet allows for precise control of tension on the part. Once the jaws touched the part, it only takes 1/8 turn to fully lock down on the part and it is held solidly. 1/8 turn in reverse and the part is free. They were casted but where there had to be machining done to the vise, it was very well done so these vises were pretty accurate for bench vises.

I own a Emmert 4A, a small Prentiss vise, 2 Wilton bullet vises, several more assorted vises and I own a Parker 434-1/2, a 4" vise that weighs 71#. The Parker is, by far, the best vise I own. If you ever happen to find one in good condition, grab it!


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 20, 2019)

There ya go Mikey, I saw that big round area under the jaws and thought pipe vise....but no jaws. Didn't see the pin holes. Now all is clear. I'm not sure I've ever seen the name Parker on a vise but it sure looks like a quality unit. Never seen jaws attach like that before all I've ever seen is the usual flat plat jaw. You've given me another thing to watch out for. But lately guys are restoring vises especially Wilton bullets and asking as high as $3-400! Same for old Columbians and Starrets.


----------



## mikey (Nov 20, 2019)

Back when these vises were made, Starrett, Columbian, Yost and others were all competing against each other. One of the big marketers of the time, Chas. A. Strelinger & Co, sold all these vises and they said the Parker vises were the most durable and the best vises of that time. I know today, Starrett and Wilton vises have a strong following but in my opinion, they are not nearly as good as a Parker vise. Those deep vertical jaws backed by a huge amount of cast iron makes them solid, really solid, and allows for holding big work pieces that a Wilton won't fit as well. The only weak point on these vises is the nut. They can crack if the user over-tightens the jaws. You can find replacement used nuts on ebay but be sure the thing isn't cracked as well. Otherwise, these things are about as bulletproof as something like this can be. Trust me; grab it if you find one.


----------



## brino (Nov 20, 2019)

C-Bag said:


> I'm not sure I've ever seen the name Parker on a vise but it sure looks like a quality unit. Never seen jaws attach like that before all I've ever seen is the usual flat plat jaw.



Then you've never seen my thread:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...er-number-474-double-swivel-bench-vise.58849/

-brino

(apparently I'm not above a shameless plug.....  )

EDIT: but also related, in that thread member @EmilioG posted a picture of a Parker vise WITH the pipe jaws:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...74-double-swivel-bench-vise.58849/post-485098

(so my reply is really about sharing info....not a shameless plug at all!)


----------



## mikey (Nov 20, 2019)

Actually a well deserved plug, Brino. You have a beautiful and somewhat rare Parker vise that I would be proud to own!


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 21, 2019)

Thanks  MAKEITOUTOFWOOD for very informative thread along with Brino and Mikey. Sometimes it seems these threads fuel the insanity I see on CL or it could be it had been going on for a while and I had no clue. But I added a "vice" pass to my morning coffee sweeps of CL from LA to SF and there are vises on there for $1500! If I can find them again there are two very heavy duty looking Polish vises that look interesting.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 21, 2019)

It's threads like these that make me know I next to nothing about vises except how to beat on them. And how some don't seem to be able to take it. I don't use a bench vise as much as I used to and never seemed to work where someone had any more knowledge so this has been enlightening. The CL cruise came up with 2 old Parker, one restored and one that looks like it could do some work. The work one they want $150 still kinda rich for me. The other restored one they want $350. Just outta curiosity, do you guys beat on these things after you restore them? I think I'd have a hard time. The last two are the Polish FPU. First bench vises I've ever seen with dovetails and gibs.


----------



## mikey (Nov 21, 2019)

The first "arker" vise I think is a 272, a wood workers vise. The rear jaw swivels to grab odd shaped pieces. Looks to be in good shape but see those delicate jaws? As a metalworker, I wouldn't go for one like that. Most other Parker vises have substantially thicker jaws like the second one you showed, and there are other Parkers with thicker jaws than that one. The one featured here is an example and there are many others. 

Not sure what you mean by beat on it but I use the heck out of mine. I figure its meant to be used so I do. Mine cost $50.00 and was a rusty lump. It was, and still is, the only Parker vise I've ever seen listed on the Honolulu CL.





I would be patient and watch. One will turn up.


----------



## brino (Nov 21, 2019)

C-Bag said:


> Just outta curiosity, do you guys beat on these things after you restore them?



I use mine, but I got a bigger, cheaper vise on the welding bench for heating, beating, welding, pressing, pulling, forcing, etc.

I believe the Parker could take it no problem, it's just that I am unwilling to do so...... 
The "fit and finish" are so nice, I don't do anything that could damage that.
It grabs so solid....funny, other vises do NOT really have a "vise like grip"...this one does!
My Parker, to me, is a piece of history that I want others after me to enjoy too.

-brino


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Nov 22, 2019)

I have a post leg vise I do my heating and pounding on.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 22, 2019)

MAKEITOUTOFWOOD said:


> I have a post leg vise I do my heating and pounding on.


I'd never really thought about it, but that makes sense. I've always though of the post leg as just an early form of vise but I guess there's a reason blacksmiths use them


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD (Nov 25, 2019)

Here is another old Parker.  Got it with the other one. Had a nasty repair. Guess the movable jaw had broken off and someone brazed it up. I cleaned up the repair and will now go over it with jb weld or some other filler that has metal in it.

also made the retainer for the movable jaw. There was a flame cut piece of 1/4 steel being used. She’s sandblasted and ready for paint.


----------

